# Dragoon's RttToEE IC



## Dragoon (Oct 23, 2005)

_1st of Planting, 591 CY_ 
_Weather; High 71, Low 56, Clear Skies, Sunrise 5:52, Sunset 6:11_ 
_Campagin Location: Inn of The Welcome Wench, Hommlet_ 

You are taking breakfest in the Inn of the Welome Wench, this famous in is located in the village of Hommet. Which is famous for the forces of good defeating the hordes of Elemental Evil twice in the span of about 20 years.

The smell of fresh baked bread and warm porridge fills the air of the cozy common room, with it's worn but comfortable chairs. Ahh yes the hot food takes out the morning chill out of the bones.

There are several patrons in the in this morning, about 12 , most of them farmers by the looks of them. One person stands out amongst the commoners is a tall well dressed man. You notice that he is having a heated conversation with one of the farmers.

You overhear a bit of thier conversation through the noise of the Inn, the farmer to the tall man, "Come on Elmo, you know something..." and then you can hear no more as the farmer lowers is voice and looks around nervously as he continues to talk more softly to this "Elmo" person.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 23, 2005)

The tall human at the table closest to the warm hearth leans away from his dwarf companion, even as the dwarf leans even closer towards him.  Only an arm bracing himself on the back of the chair keeps him from falling over.  He corrects the situation by shuffling his chair across the table from his companion, then leaning forward to speak.

*"I still say that the sage is a dead end.  My point will be proven, soon enough, when we visit the man.  The diary is still at that foul place."* The man is barely above average height, solidly built and athletic looking, wearing plain, but very well made, garments of brown fust.  Pouches and pockets line the garments, and he wears an indigo cloak against the morning chill.  He appears unarmed except for a morning star within a leather hood at his belt, and a dagger in his left boot.  His head is shaved bald, and a very trim and neat van Dyke beard juts forward from his chin.  He appears to give no notice to the conversation across the room, although his eyes wander to that scene, and around the room as well, on occassion.


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 23, 2005)

Erimel chews thoughtfully on a hunk of warm bread, occasionally dipping it into his porridge.  His playful eyes dart around the room, never focusing on any single thing for very long.

_The Wench is busy this morning_, Erimel thinks.  _A lot of travellers, it seems_.  He watches the servants frantically rushing about the common room, dropping off plates of steaming porridge and filling up mugs with cold juice or warm water.  _Curious that so many of the farmers would be here this morning as well, having no doubt taken their breakfasts several hours earlier, when they first rose to tend their fields--which at this time of year must be quite important to them_.  Then Erimel notices the well-dressed man talking with one of the farmers.  _Ah...they've all come to see this, I think...and they've chosen that farmer to speak for them_.

Erimel sits quietly for a few more minutes, finishing his meal, and considering his options.  _I have sworn to watch over and protect these lands, so if they are discussing something of interest, I should try and become aware of it.  On the other hand, if it is a simple argument over a debt owed, I'd do best to stay out of it..._

Finally, he makes a decision.  With one hand, he waves one of the servants over, gesturing for a refill.  When the young boy comes closer, Erimel leans over and whispers, "Excuse me, lad, but do you know who that gentleman is?  The one they call...'Elmo'?"


----------



## Terraism (Oct 23, 2005)

A young man sits by himself, a few feet from the human and dwarf, soaking up the heat from the fire.  His bowl of porridge rests on the table before him, barely eaten, and he slowly picks a bit from the center of his bread.  He occasionally glances up, peeking looks at the others around the inn, then looking away when they would meet his gaze, embarassed.  The farmers, however, seem distracted, and he watches them carefully out of the corner of his eye, straining to hear more of their conversation - and then he hears something about a "diary at that foul place," and noticeably snaps his head around to look towards the pair discussing it.

_Foul place,_ he thinks.  _I wonder, perhaps there are others curious enough to... no, likely not.  I should stay out of it._  After a moment, he blinks, and realizes he is staring, blushing and dropping his eyes back towards his porridge, which he goes at with abandon.


----------



## Castigator (Oct 23, 2005)

Comfortably leaning into his chair and stroking his graying, blond mustache, the man near the kitchen door is clearly not one of the local farmer. The brightly chequered vest, the neat, but aged and much used instruments and most of all his bright blue eyes, mark him as the wandering bard and enterainer who savours the hot meal his fiddle earned for him the eve before.

"The famous Hommlet of glorious deeds and legend, and yet the fine food is the most exciting tale I'd have to tell about my stay so far." he mutters to himself while following the dispute between the locals with unfeigned interest. Doubly so once the men appear to hide their arguments. 

"But than again.. " he continues more quietly with a mischievous smile "... maybe there are a few secrets left here, that would be interesting to hear."


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 23, 2005)

*Rurik Dwarf Cleric*

Rurik digs through his thick beard to scratch at an itchy chin. Leaning any closer to his friend would require crawling onto the table, “*Maybe…maybe not. You are surely the most pessimistic Raoist that I have ever known. This Nem fellow seems as solid a lead as any. If for no other reason, he must certainly have some knowledge of our paladin and perhaps useful information about that dreaded place should we require it.*”

Rurik is similarly armed, with a morningstar at his hip and dagger in his boot. His armor gleams brightly, with a beautiful silvery sheen. Rurik’s full black mane is a solid contrast to his friend’s “beware of glare” hairstyle. Rurik’s brown eyes follow Baran’s gaze. _I wonder what’s up there?_

Rurik whispers, “Much as I hate to meddle in local affairs, perhaps we should inquire…”. He waits silently for an answer.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

A big man sits on a bench at a corner table. His hairless gray skin is the color of granite and his massive jaw and brow ridge might seem to be carved of stone if not for the alert bright green eyes taking in the room. He sits with two bowls of porridge and a large basket of bread normally reserved for a table full of hungry farmhands. The spoon looks out of place in his massive hand. He bends his nearly eight foot tall frame uncomfortably to fit the table and his 300 pounds strain the bench. He looks friendly enough and smiles pleasantly at any who make eye contact. However, there is something offputting about the large heavy canvas duffle with dark stains that sits on the floor next to the table. It is filled with odd shapes that could well be a collection of large body parts from the look of them. Furthermore, a huge double bitted axe with a haft as long as the gray man is tall leans causually in the corner within easy reach next to a quiver of javelins that could almost pass as pikes. A strange cool blue light comes from the axe blades and chases the shadows from the corner. The big gray man too wears a morning star at his belt over well worn studded leather armor. He tries to look focused on the food, but clearly the conversation between the well dressed man and the farmer has his attention as well.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 24, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Excuse me, lad, but do you know who that gentleman is?  The one they call...'Elmo'?"




The boy spins around after being grabbed by Erimel, "ehh what's that, you don't know how the mighty Elmo is? Smasher of the Risen Temple of Elemental Evil. He is our militia captain!" exclaims the boy loudly. With the boy speaking loudly, Elmo glances over in the direction of Erimel.

occ: I won't be able to post until the evenings on the weeknights, my work blocks enworld (boo), so continue to make posts and I'll summerize what I need to at the end of the day. ohh also I never talked about dice rolling, you can roll you're own at Invisible Castle, just link to it. I'll just roll for inits for everybody.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 24, 2005)

*"Serenity, Rurik"* responds Baran, *"comes from expecting little.  Joy comes from being proven wrong."* A few minutes of silence, as both men eat.

Rurik whispers, “Much as I hate to meddle in local affairs, perhaps we should inquire…”. He waits silently for an answer.

*"I think..." *Baran muses,* "that the idea has merit.  Perfidy can  arise in even the most innocent corner of the land.  It has here, before." *His face turns a bit darker, and he stands up, ignoring what is left of a rasher of bacon, spiced potatoes, and a tankard of small beer.  He and the cleric of Hieroneous approach the crowd, where Baran stands a bit to the back, but close enough to hear, arms crossed across his chest.


----------



## Terraism (Oct 24, 2005)

_Bugger,_ Laumos grumbles to himself.  _They're leaving._  He follows the man with his eyes, observing over the rim of his porridge bowl as the former approaches the crowd.  _Oho!  Not leaving, but... hm.  If they're going to get involved, it may be worth keeping an eye their direction.  Now, where did I hear someone else mention the Temple just a moment ago?_  The pale-skinned man sets down the porridge and reaches for another bit of bread - just the meat, mind, never the crust - and looks around the room, stopping on the elf and young boy gesturing animatedly beside him.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 24, 2005)

Rurik grimaces as well, “*Dark times indeed.*”

He pops up out of his seat and marches over, directly between the two men that were speaking, “*Listen lads, I don’t want to get in anyone’s way while I’m here, and maybe I am perceiving things incorrectly, but you seem to be trying mighty hard to get the attention of everyone around you. Now, maybe you’re just daft and haven’t got any sense about privacy or polite conversation. But me, I think you’re sly and crafty. I think you raised your voice deliberately. You know, to draw some ears and eyes over here. Well, I am not the shy type or one that beats around the bush as they say. Hell bound if I know who they are…*

*Anyway, as I was saying it seems you need help but don’t know the best way to ask for it so you throw up this ruse of an outburst to get notice. So here I am, you got me. Rurik Dankil; faithful servant of Hieroneous, lending aid wherever I can.*”

Out of the corner of his eye, Rurik sees Baran cringe. _What?_


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 24, 2005)

"Militia captain, you say?  Thank you, young one," Erimel says--only to find the servant lad is no longer paying attention to him.  The boy stares, open-mouthed, at the well-armed Dwarf currently confronting Elmo.  With a quick glance around the room, Erimel notes that the Dwarf has managed to draw nearly everyone's attention to himself.

_This 'Rurik' is direct and straightforward_, Erimel notes, _as is typical of the mountain folk.  But there are times when a more subtle approach is called for, and this may be one of them._  Erimel reflects over what he has already heard to this point.  _Assuming Elmo does have some serious news--something related to the safety of the town, which is not improbable considering his position--than he would likely wish to keep such news quiet, lest he cause a panic_.

Erimel taps the lad on the shoulder, getting his attention once more.  "Thank you, lad," he whispers, smiling, "and don't forget to take my coins for the meal."  Erimel slips a handful of coppers into the boy's hand.  "Run along now, child--I think your mister Elmo has the situation well in hand."

_Should I step in, lend aid to the captain?  No, I have not yet a full grasp of the situation, and an Elf steps lightly, as they say, where a Dwarf rushes ahead.  Let me wait_, Erimel ponders, as he sips at his water, _and see what develops.  Should Elmo seem to need rescue from the Dwarf's attention, then I shall intervene_.

{*OOC*: If Elmo seems flustered or unwilling to speak to Rurik, Erimel will step in and peacefully suggest that he, the dwarf, and Erimel all speak somewhere in private--perhaps outside.  Otherwise, Erimel will just listen to the conversation and watch the other people in the room, to gauge their reactions.}


----------



## Castigator (Oct 25, 2005)

Rurik said:
			
		

> *Anyway, as I was saying it seems you need help but don’t know the best way to ask for it so you throw up this ruse of an outburst to get notice. So here I am, you got me. Rurik Dankil; faithful servant of Hieroneous, lending aid wherever I can.*”
> 
> Out of the corner of his eye, Rurik sees Baran cringe. _What?_




The Bard snaps out of his seat with a spring uncommon for man of his age and strides across the room towards the locals and Priest Rurik, casually draining the last of his drink before leaving it casully on some random table.

"Whichever tale or secret you've tried to hide at the most crowed place this splendid village has to offer, you've certainly not been able to evade the fatherly vigilance of Hieroneous it seems." he teases as he joins the gathering, hiding his smirk  from Rurik with a little formal bow. 

"But that again, your name and deeds have traveled farther Sir Elmo, than just the Inn of the Welcome Wench. That at least, being known myself as Ascalante - a traveling Bard and Musician, Dancer and Storyteller, Lyrist and Poet of humble skill and little renown - I can assure you of." Carefully stroking his mustache, Ascalante carefully gauges the mans (and dwarfs) reactions.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2005)

Eglath can't help a smile at the dwarf's bluntness, _it is any wonder that dwarves favor hammers and axes--burst it open or split it in half, that's the dwarven way._  He continues to watch the unfolding spectacle, but remains as unobtrusive as posible for one of his size.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

Baran watches the proceedings, but instead of observing those in the center of the commotion, his eyes wander over those along the periphery of the crown and the rest of the room.  He notes the large, stone skinned humanoid, the elf, and anyone else who looks out of place.  He also pays attention to those who look like they are too obviously trying to fit in, including residents of the town.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 26, 2005)

A silghty irratated Elmo gives the farmer whom he was speaking to a dirty glance, and then looks at the dwarf who adressed him, "Now, Now..." The farmer cuts of Elmo mid sentance, "erhh Sorry Elmo, I didn't notice any non-villagers in here until I spoke' to loudly, just nervous..." Elmo then cutting the farmer off, "do be quiet, Johan." With that the Johan kicks a chair out and slumps into it with a huff.

Elmo then turns back to the dwarf, "Sir Dwarf their is no problem, this farmer is just upset that he has lost a sheep to wolves, nothing sinister about that, please go back to youre meal."

Shortly after Elmo gets done speaking a man descends from the upstairs, dressed in fine clothes and and ample amount of jewlery, "What is everybody standing around for? All waiting for me to take breakfeast?" he says with a loud laugh.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

Baran stands noncommitally where he was, letting the inn traffic flow about him.  He waits surrupticiously, aware that much has yet to occur this morning.  His position is unobtrusive, his expression bland.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath continues his breakfast with gusto and listens to the locals to see if they are commenting on the 'wolf in the fold' story.

OOC: Should I roll a listen check?


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 26, 2005)

Rurik speaks loudly enough so that only those nearby can hear him clearly. He tries to keep a calm tone as he retorts, “*No problem!? You just said the man lost a sheep to some wolf pack. I’m not the most educated individual but don’t wolves hunt a set territory til it can no longer support them? I’d say they’ll eat quite well if they remain here. Rather dangerous to all if left unchecked, wouldn’t you agree. Oh, my meal is finished but my business in Hommlet is not.*”

A slightly puzzled look suddenly appears on Rurik’s face, “*Isn’t there a divine grove around here. Can’t the druids aid you in this matter? If not, I have a small task that I must take care of presently; however, afterwards my time is my own and I will gladly assist in rectifying this concern.*”

-----
OOC:. Sense motive vs. Elmo’s story: id=173917.


----------



## Terraism (Oct 26, 2005)

Laumus sinks back in his chair and returns to his meal, finishing off the porridge and turning his attention to the bread, satisfied - or perhaps unsatisfied - to have concluded that the exchange had nothing to do with the Temple.  _Bugger.  Now what?  Well, I suppose I should still keep an eye on the dwarf - his friend did mention something about the place... perhaps..._

Picking up the bread and mug, and adjusting his cloak - Darvus tucked neatly against his neck - Laumus leaves a few coins on the table and moves towards the older man the dwarf was breakfasting with, pausing when he hears someone new to the room mention waiting for breakfast.


----------



## Castigator (Oct 26, 2005)

> A slightly puzzled look suddenly appears on Rurik’s face, “*Isn’t there a divine grove around here. Can’t the druids aid you in this matter? If not, I have a small task that I must take care of presently; however, afterwards my time is my own and I will gladly assist in rectifying this concern.*”




Raising his eyebrow, Ascalante is taken aback by the dwarfen priests blunt insistence for action despite any dicernible reason. 

"Maybe this mysterious task of yours Sir Rurik, should be of concern to us..." he mocks the dwarf ".. if that is what makes a valiant follower of Hieroneous fear dangers lurking in a few sheeps death." 

Trying to take a bit of the sting from his words he adds."At least it could be a tale worth telling.""  




> Shortly after Elmo gets done speaking a man descends from the upstairs, dressed in fine clothes and and ample amount of jewlery, "What is everybody standing around for? All waiting for me to take breakfeast?" he says with a loud laugh.




Eyes still on Captain Elmo (Sense Motive = 25) and the dwarfen Priest, Ascalante answers the new arrival with an elegant and formal greeting. Indeed Sire, that might well be.

Straightening his chequered vest, the elderly Bard sizes the opporunity, as if this was his only reason for standing in the middle of the commonroom from the very beginning. "So if you'd grant me the honor of sponsoring me, I'd be glad to accompany your meal with my flute or mandolin for your enjoyment and that of all the people here in need of a little diversion."


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 26, 2005)

*Rurik Dwarf Cleric*

Rurik loses his unruffled composure, “*Be it sheep or child, a hungry wolf cares not. That is why I am alarmed.*" 

"*You spoony bard, you dare suspect my actions as anything other than decent and honest? My mysterious task is simple enough; I’m looking for a book rumored to be held by a citizen of this town. Still, I shall gladly help this village rid itself of any threat, book or no book.*”

Rurik's hand taps his morningstar, he glares at the musician. It's easy enough to read him:_Say something like that again and you'd better be ready to step outside._


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 26, 2005)

Dim darknight said:
			
		

> Rurik loses his unruffled composure.




As quietly as a breeze, Erimel slips out of his seat and glides across the room to stand behind Rurik.  "Please, noble scion of the mountain," Erimel whispers, "do not take offense at the words of this human.  For is it not written: '_the words of humans are like carvings on ice: inpermanant and vain_'."

Rurik is surprised to recognize the words as a rough translation from _The Book of Layered Stone_, an honored tome of Dwarven history.  As Rurik turns to face the slender elf, Erimel turns up his palms in a gesture of peace.  "Nor, hammer of Hieroneous, would I wish to direct your ire upon myself.  I respect your calling, and mine is not altogether dissimilar.  Can not the forest and the mountain work together?  In the broadest sense, I believe that our goals are essentially the same."  Erimel never raises his voice above a soft whisper.  The early morning sun, drifting through the inn's high window, illuminates the unique sight: the well-built Dwarf, solid as metal, polished armor gleaming, and the fragile Elf, ephemeral and insubstantial in his armor seemingly made of leaves and bark.

"Look, Lord Rurik--the human has already lost his interest in you.  He has eyes for nothing more than his next potential source of coin.  Let you and I, as representatives of wiser, longer-lived peoples, show more nobility than them."  Erimel bows respectfully before the Dwarf.  "Allow me to formally introduce myself: I am *Erimel Nailo*, self-sworn protector of these lands, and I am at your service."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

As the scene begins to turn ugly, the big gray man gets to his feet and approaches the old human and the dwarf. His bulk casts a large shadow over them as he stands between them and the fireplace. "Gentlemen, these are civilized lands. If you must resolve a despute, find some sporting way to do it. These good people do not wish to see violence in their hamlet."


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 26, 2005)

*Rurik Dwarf Cleric*

Rurik scans Erimel from head to toe. _Hmmm._ Tension broken, the dwarf speaks again, “*By no means am I a lord, so please do not address me as such. If title is necessary then call me Cleric Dankil, but I’d much prefer to be called by Rurik.*”

The goliath approaches. _Speaking of mountains…_ In response to Eglath’s statement, “*I believe the dispute is settled*_ for now_; *after all, there is no debate to be had with a fool.*”

_It’s getting awfully crowded over here._ 

“*Erimel, let us speak more. Would you join my friend and I as we browse around?*” Rurik moves to rejoin Baran, quite certain that the cleric will have no problem making his own introduction. In a whisper, “*Remaining now seems a waste of time. Let’s be off to Nem’s; we can come back later, perhaps they will be more sensible at nightfall and after a few drinks.*”


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

Dim_darknight said:
			
		

> Rurik's hand taps his morningstar, he glares at the musician. It's easy enough to read him:_Say something like that again and you'd better be ready to step outside._




At this, the shaven-headed human steps behind the dwarf as if to back him up, with neither malice or tension.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

Dim_darknight said:
			
		

> “*Erimel, let us speak more. Would you join my friend and I as we browse around?*” Rurik moves to rejoin Baran, quite certain that the cleric will have no problem making his own introduction.[/b]”




Rurik turns to find his friend nearby, looking quite pleased.  *"Praise to you" *the human directs to the Goliath.* "Rao finds favor in the peace-maker.  My name is Baran, and this is my friend, Rurik."* A pleasant nod to the elf, *"and Raos blessing to you as well.  Both of you are welcome at our table while we finish our repast."*



			
				Dim_darknight said:
			
		

> *In a whisper, “Remaining now seems a waste of time. Let’s be off to Nem’s; we can come back later, perhaps they will be more sensible at nightfall and after a few drinks.*



*

"Just wait a few minutes more, Rurik.  My bacon is unfinished and calls to me.  You know me and pig! I altogether agree with you on the rest of the matter."  Baran will, unless otherwise engaged, take several minutes to wipe up every bit of bacon and grease, soaking up everything with whatever else is on his plate.*


----------



## Castigator (Oct 26, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> As the scene begins to turn ugly, the big gray man gets to his feet and approaches the old human and the dwarf. His bulk casts a large shadow over them as he stands between them and the fireplace. "Gentlemen, these are civilized lands. If you must resolve a despute, find some sporting way to do it. These good people do not wish to see violence in their hamlet."





Ascalante takes a surprised gauge at the unusual warrior joining the dispute.
"Well spoke Sir, though I wasn't even aware we've had such a dispute untill Priest Rurik threatend to draw steel one moment, than hiding behind his friends and calling insults from safe distance the next second, before I even had a chance to defend myself."

Nodding slowly in appreciation of the wise mediation offered by the Goliath, Ascalante continues while the rest already departs "A sporting way would indeed be best to resolve this unfortunate situation. Otherwise I'd have to be wonder for the rest of my stay in Hommlett, if this is the kind of Dwarf who likes to resolve his grudges when people have their backs turned."


----------



## Terraism (Oct 26, 2005)

As the human, dwarf, elf, and goliath break away from the crowd to return to their table, Laumus steps forward, hesitantly.

"Ah, pardon, neighbors.  I, ah... I mean not to be interrupting, and I don't mean to be starting a fight, but... I heard you mention something about a book and a foul place, and, pardon me for wondering, but you wouldn't be speaking of the Temple now, would you?"


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

*"Is there another place that would bear comparison?" *inquires Baran, while tucking away the last morsel.  *"What is the nature of your interest?"*


----------



## Terraism (Oct 26, 2005)

"Academic, actually." Laumus fingers the back of an empty chair, hesitating to draw it up and seat himself at the table. "It seems that everywhere I turn in this little hamlet - ah, in Hommlet - people are mentioning the place.  And even in... even back home, that is, I'd heard bits and tales of the story.  For something so far, and to lay abandoned... I'm a bit curious, I'll admit."  The young man speaks with a bit of an accent, but faint, hard to place.  Still, despite his nervousness, he looks Baran in the eyes while speaking.

_Now you've done it, Laumus.  Gone and got yourself involved with a cadre of burly men (and an elf, but, well,) who... well, the largest of the bunch seems friendly enough, at least.  What *is* he, though?  I swear, I've read naught on any gray-skinned giants that talk with men... eep!  Don't stare, Laumus!_


----------



## Erudite (Oct 27, 2005)

Baran indicates the seat, which is the last available one at the table. *"Please seat yourself.  The Temple, what do you know of it?"* he asks.


----------



## Terraism (Oct 27, 2005)

"Only as much," Laumus begins, pulling out the seat and angling it so that it catches heat from the fire before sitting down, "as is common knowledge.  That it was the site of some battle a score or so years past, and that it has been known to house cultists on more than one occasion.  I'd heard it destroyed, however, some time back, and thought no more of it... but then I find myself here, in the town built around the Temple - seems worth a bit of curiosity, at least." He pauses, and reaches up to nudge Darvus and his blasted claws away from his skin.  "Besides.  I don't have anywhere else to be going, for the time being."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

The big gray man offers his hand to Baran, "well met Baran, I am Eglath of the Thuliga." Turning to the older man he also extends a hand and smiles, "You are blunt spoken for a minstral, I am used to hearing a forked rather than sharp tongue from bards."  He gathers his bowl and basket and carefully lowers himself into the offered seat.


----------



## Castigator (Oct 27, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Turning to the older man he also extends a hand and smiles, "You are blunt spoken for a minstral, I am used to hearing a forked rather than sharp tongue from bards."  He gathers his bowl and basket and carefully lowers himself into the offered seat.




Ascalante nods in agreement, slowly straigthening his vest in an attempt to regain his dignity. 
"That does sound true. I guess that's why an old Bard should stick with rymes and verses of more gifted people. But neither did I expect to being threatend and insulted as a Fool by strangers. It seems that what I lack is most of all is a warriors composure if such slights would leave a man like you unconcerned." 

Watching the motley group depart towards their table, Ascalante can't help but wonder with a shrug.
"And still I cannot phantom what upset the dwarfen Priest so much about my question onto his affairs? He certainly didn't hesitate to ask Sir Elmo and the Farmer much the same, and neither felt the need to answer him with drawing steel."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath has these parting words for the bard, "oddly, people rarely offer me slights and insults since I left home."  He moves on with a grin that seems to hide some inner hurt.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 27, 2005)

Elmo gives a steely look to the finally dressed man who has just come down the stairs and making a grand entrance. "Hail Chatrilon," Elmo says with a forced pleasent voice, "No, we were just having a discussion about sheep, nothing to concern you."


He then looks at the strangers gathered around him and arguing amongst themselves and then he speaks Rurik, " You, Priest Rurik, it appears that you and farmer Johan have caused a bit of a stir this morn, perhaps you and your outlanders would care to speak in private?"  

Elmo begins to walk to the back of the common room, he yells over to the bartender who is a comley half-elven lass, "Maridosen, we going to the private dining room, see that we are not disturbed," he says with a fawning simle at the lovely barkeep.

"Johan, please join us," then looks at the party, "you're all welcome as well."


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 27, 2005)

Chatrilon, sinks off to the corner of the common room and takes a table by himself.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath pops a last piece of bread in his mouth and moves to the corner to gather his axe and duffle. The duffle clatters as he lifts it to his shoulder. He makes his way to the private room and joins Elmo. "Good morning sir, Eglath of the Thuliga at your service."


----------



## Erudite (Oct 27, 2005)

Appreciating the offer from Elmo, Baran stands up.  *"I think, fellows" *he says, *"that private dining might suit the digestion well." * He takes up his things, including a large, clanking sack and a back pack, and proceeds to follow Elmo into the private room. He has not missed the exchange between his erstwhile host and the arrival from upstairs.


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 28, 2005)

Erimel lingers for a few moments as the rest of the travellers file out of the common room.  _Ah, what a strange assemblage!  And all gathered here by sheer happenstance?_  Erimel's eyes sparkle as he chuckles lightly.  _Or do I detect the capricious hand of the lady Destiny, twisting her subtle wiles about us?_

Erimel silently cleans off his table, passing his used plates to Maridosen with a smile, then follows the others.  As he enters the room, Erimel takes a moment to speak to each of the travellers in turn, walking clockwise around the table before finally taking his seat.  He seems unable to speak louder than a whisper--his voice is like the soft rustling of autumn leaves.

"Far-travelled Ascalante, quick of tounge--I greet thee.  May your words, at this gathering, be guided by your wisdom."

"Broad-shouldered Elgath, axebearer--I greet thee.  May your strength be matched by your patience, and may you lend the power of both to this gathering."

"Wise-eyed Baran, chosen of Rao--I greet thee.  May you bear the light of truth with you."

Erimel pauses slightly beside Laumus' chair, realizing that he does not know the young human's name.  "Wandering seer, lizard-friend--I greet thee.  May the waters of knowledge quench the thirst of your curiosity."

"Noble Rurik, armored in faith--I greet thee...again.  May your steadfastness grant confidence to us all."

Having completed the traditional elven rite of gathering, Erimel takes his seat, oblivious to the confused stares of the group.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Startled by the formal elven greeting, and having little experience with elves, Eglath is momentarily tongue tied. He recovers after a moment and goes over to the seated Elf to offer his hand, "Well met, most gracious elf."


----------



## Terraism (Oct 29, 2005)

Having quietly shuffled into the private room, a half-step behind his table-mates, Laumus is just beginning to again relax when he is greeted by the elf, flustering him into a stammer.  Instead of a reply - or his name - he manages a friendly nod, after a moment.  After everyone - even the elf - has settled in, he manages to squeak out, under his breath, "it's Laumus."


----------



## Castigator (Oct 29, 2005)

Ascalante looks to be alot more at ease, after the kind words and praise that Erimel has offered him, even that he hardly seems to hear them conciously. Being no longer rudely excluded from companionship alone, seems to make the social old man appear at least 5 years younger.

Still, holding the travelworn bundle of private belongings and instruments in one hand, the old Bard  lingers quietly at the door to the privat room, waiting for Rurik to pass by or acknowledge him. 

Obviously, Ascalante feels reluctant too leave the common room or conduct business with Captain Elmo as long the dispute between the dwarfen Priest and himself is not amended.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

Baran acknowledges Erimel's words with *"Mellonie anwa"*, or _we are friends_.

When he passes the bard, he mentions in a quiet voice.* "This is a clean slate, singer of songs.  Enter and be free of trepidation.  Rurik is moved quickly to anger, but I believe him to be moved quickly to compassion as well."*


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 29, 2005)

_No comment._
Rurik enters and tries to maneuver as close to Elmo as possible.
_So this man has more to tell after all._


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 29, 2005)

Elmo, after everybody is seated closes the door to the private dining room.

"Well then that is better."

He then adresses the group. "Sorry for my rudeness out in the front room, Johan here dosen't know how to speak softly. I don't know what carried off his sheep, it could have been wolves. Or it could be something  more sinister. As you may or may not know, this town has had its share of evil cults to deal with, namely the Cult of the Elder Elemental Eye."

"Now I am not sure if that cult has risen for a third time or not, but something strange is afoot in these lands, last fall the town militia drove off a band of hobgoblins from the north, it could be them causing trouble again. Also people of seen strange cloaked travelers passing by the outskirts of town the last couple of months, however they have caused no trouble so far. One other thing that bothers me is that man Chatliron, he has been hanging around the last month here in town, nosing around the old moathouse to east. That is why I moved this conversation to more private quarters. Honestly I am not sure what to do."


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

*"What possible origin and destination could these mysterious travelers have?  If they were headed east, then perhaps they have in mind the moathouse, which has always been the threshold to greater evils up north."*  Baran appears to reflect a bit.  *"By any chance, these cloaks have not been ochre in color, have they?  That nefarious cult favored those colors."*


----------



## Castigator (Oct 29, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> When he passes the bard, he mentions in a quiet voice.* "This is a clean slate, singer of songs.  Enter and be free of trepidation.  Rurik is moved quickly to anger, but I believe him to be moved quickly to compassion as well."*




The blue eyes below the old bards brushy brow narrow and momentarily flare up with some of the anger seen earlier this morning. His clenched jaw though though seems to indicate that his trying to stay calm this time.
"Swallowing my pride and trying to make peace should not by mistaken vor _trepidation_ young Baran." he growls.

"Besides, I think that you're mistaken. It is my experience that animosity will fester like a wound untended, if not resolved. And that I fear would surely poison our the days to come." he adds, his voice turning from anger to resignation.

With a sad head-shake he watches Rurik pass by without comment.
"If you're truly his friend Baran, you should councel him, not me. Or at least tell him that I'm more than willing to admit to my mistakes if he would do alike.." 

"But to be an Arbiter on this matter, Baran, I fear you lack impartiality." 
With that, Ascalante slumps into one of the chairs, slowly stroking his mustache with an absentminded look.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

*"Peace must first be developed within an individual. Love, compassion, and altruism are the fundamental basis for peace."* Baran replies.  *"Perhaps you are right, Master Ascalante.  I am friends with Rurik.  Perhaps I meant to speak with him at a later time.  In any case, I will meditate on this morning's activity. For your rebuke, I am forced to reflect on my soul, for which I thank you.  I hope you will find peace in reflection as well. With the capacity for smiling, breathing, and speaking, we can make peace with others."*  The Raoist smiles at Ascalante.


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 30, 2005)

"Hmm...Strange cloaked men lurking near the town, coupled with the recent disappearances of sheep (the animal in question being a favourite choice for sacrifices), one may begin to surmise the activies of a cult of some sort.  Still, there is too little evidence, too little information."  Erimel pauses for a moment, lost in thought.  "I would like to investigate these occurances, Sir Elmo.   Assuming, that is, you have no objection to my doing so?"

"I appeal to the wisdom of this gathering for its aid and counsel.  If you would directly aid me in this--all of us working together as companions--then so much the better, but even so, if you are unwilling or unable to do such, I would nevertheless stongly wish to hear both your advice and your opinions."

Erimel stands and begins pacing as he lectures the room.  "I see four potential avenues of approach for such an investigation.  First, the hobgoblins to which Elmo referred, presumably encamped somewhere to the far north of Hommlet.  They may not have a direct connection to these events.  But if a dark cult _is_ stirring in these lands, they may try and reach some sort of mercenary agreement with the hobgoblins.  We would do well to prevent that."

"Secondly, the mysterious cloaked travellers.  We have no soild information as to where these people have been seen, or where they may be now, but we may try and ask questions of the witnesses, and see where that leads us."

"Thirdly, this odd Chatliron that Sir Elmo is wary of--we could speak with him.  Such a man may be likely to keep his secrets close to his vest and we may find it difficult to garner any useful information from him."

"And finally," Ermiel says, as he takes his seat once again, "we could simply travel directly to this 'moathouse' of which you have spoken.  If it has been a site of dischord in the past, perhaps trouble brews there once again?"

"What say you, assembled travellers?  What do you know of events such as these, and the proper ways to pursue such investigations?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

The big gray man sits as still as the stone he resembles, his chin resting on an upturned palm. Finally, he speaks, "I can't say that I have any special knowledge of the events you describe or any gift for investigation, but if a strong arm and a sharp blade can assist you, then I am your man."


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 31, 2005)

Elmo looks at all of you and adresses, "While I find it hard to believe that the cult is stirring a third time, it may indeed be prudent to investigate the moathouse to lay rest to any fears that the people of the village may have."


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 31, 2005)

*Rurik Dwarf Cleric*

“*I am more than willing to travel to the moathouse*,” Rurik turns to face Baran, “*but we are going speak to Nem before leaving.*”

He then responds to Erimel, “*If this Chatliron fellow is involved, I have ways of making him speak true should direct questioning be necessary.*” He looks skyward briefly, “*Praise Heironeous.*”

Rurik moves to stand next to Ascalante. Giving the bard a cold stare; he speaks softly, “*I’m no coward; I’m prepared to meet you head on and face to face. Get in my way and you will see the full horror of my retribution waiting to meet you for all your shallow words and callous deeds. I shall strike you down, you whining dog. I need no one’s help in that.*" 

Rurik then takes a more scholarly approach; hoping to best Ascalante not only by threat of combat but in spoken word as well, “*Fool not an unkind word if one truly understands it has a vast number of meanings. Indeed, it is a term that can be used in admiration or as insult. That you chose to take it as a slight, is not my problem.*”


----------



## Castigator (Oct 31, 2005)

> “*If this Chatliron fellow is involved, I have ways of making him speak true should direct questioning be necessary.*” He looks skyward briefly, “*Praise Heironeous.*”




_Compassion indeed_, Ascalante thinks to himself. _If only your wise and noble ideals held true young Baran, this world would be a better place by far._ As Rurik draws close, Ascalante rises with a belligerent smile to meet the Dwarfs new challenge.

“It appears that I have after all, truly made myself a Fool.” the elderly Bard offers Rurik with a mocking bow “If only by trusting the kind and soothing words of friends and strangers in your favour and doubting my own judgement.”

“I shall indeed have need to reflect on this. And pray that I may gain wisdom from all that has passed this morning.” 
He quietly adds with a mournful note, taking a quick glance at Baran and the rest of the assembled travellers.

“But twice this morning you have threatened me Priest Rurik, and challenged me to violence. So this time you’d better stand to all your yapping, or you’ll prove yourself the Coward, as I have proven myself the Fool.” 
Only now do you notice Ascalantes swordhand resting casually on the colourfully stitched hilt of his notched weapon.


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 31, 2005)

"Truly this is a bleak day for all of us," Erimel intones, "when two of our number have fallen to *evil* before our work together has even begun."

The angular elf stands.  "Yes, I said *Evil*...and truer words were never meant.  For what is evil, if not unreasoning hate and uncontrolled anger?  In pursuit of your rage, you take the first steps down a long, dark path.  Is that, in truth, what what you really want?"

"Ask yourself, Rurik: do you truly stand in the virtue of Heironeous at the moment?  Yes, your pride is important, holy champion, but at what cost?  Would you give up all that you have earned to avenge a half-insult from a stranger?  More telling, would you let this argument put the entire town and all of these innocent people at risk?--for if there is a danger threatening this town, then you make it stronger by directing your anger toward an irrelevant target."

Erimel motions a hand toward Ascalante.  "And you, teller-of-tales--do you not see where this story leads?  It is a tale told a thousand times, and moreover, it is boring.  I believe that your words have the power to end this hatred, to start to tell a different story.  I cannot ask the two of you to be friends--certainly you both have chose to walk very different paths--but I can plead with you to see that there is a greater need for each of you."

Erimel has a look of profound sadness in his eyes.  "I do not believe that it is your destiny to die here, or to become a murderer here.  See with unclouded eyes the evil that grips your hearts--the selfishness and hatred that led to my father's own death--and reject it.  For all our sakes!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2005)

*Eglath*

Hearing Erimel's words, Eglath is clearly moved. He rises and pounds the floor with the haft of his axe making a booming sound that rattles crockery throughout the place. "Hear hear, most wise counsel. Please take heed to his words and find a way to put this evil behind you." With that he fixes both man and dwarf with a hard stare and takes his seat.


----------



## Terraism (Oct 31, 2005)

Laumus, having sat quietly listening for much of the exchange, soaking up the information from Elmo and trying to piece together from scattered fragments what might be up, pipes up to offer  his skill in investigating, but is drowned out by the quarrel, instinctually drawing away from a confrontation.  When Erimel and Eglath speak, however, he nods agreement.  "The e--Erimel is right.  He may be a little, erm... dramatic," he points out, with a quick look in Erimel's direction, and then hurries on, "but fighting between each other isn't likely to be productive in any sense, either for the town or ourselves."


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 1, 2005)

Elmo looks puzzled by the excahnge between the party, "Gods, the way you bicker and banter about as young noble ladies at a finishing school dance as to who will win the favor of the cute young knight in attendence. Furthermore any bloodshed in my town and you spend a month doing hard labor at the quarry. Honestly, I don't think you should attempt the moathouse, you will be killed as you argue outside the gates. GODS, enough!"  With that Elmo slams his fist into the table with a loud thud.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 1, 2005)

“*That’s it,*” Rurik sighes, “*we will resolve this matter with a match of Press, an ancient and noble game.*” He looks to Elmo, “*No bloodshed there.*”

“*Well, teller of tales, how about it?*” Rurik extends his hand.

--------
OOC: Thumb Wrestling!? My best response!?
Assuming Ascalante accepts, this will likely end in a draw and truce which both will both want, because after 5 minutes of _dueling_, they’ll be sick of holding each other’s hand.


----------



## Castigator (Nov 2, 2005)

Well and truly perplexed by the strange and unusual offer of the Dwarf, Ascalante seems momentarily unsure on how to respond. A quick glance around the room of stern and expecting faces underlines the value of this unexpected chance for peace.

"Never have I heard of Dwarfs resolving their disputes like this?" he answers, still quite a bit uncertain. "..but I guess that I can see the wisdom of bringing two opponents to clasp their hands." 

Quickly warming up the the idea though, he certainly seems relieved that this will not end with violence. 
"I must warn you though Priest Rurik..  if you'll break any of my fingers, than you and everyone assembled will surely suffer greatly, the next time I take up my mandolin."

Taking his hand of the swordhilt, Ascalante accepts Ruriks offfer.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 3, 2005)

occ:So do you guys want to go to the moathouse? If anybody wants to pick anything up on the way out just post it.


----------



## Castigator (Nov 3, 2005)

see ooc-thread?


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 4, 2005)

occ: see occ thread  

Elmo looks about the room and stiffles a laugh and claps his hands and makes an anouncement,"Well then lads, I'm glad you came to a nonviolent way to settle the dispute. Now then lets go to the bar and have a round of Hommlet Golden Ale on me."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 4, 2005)

A tallish man strides into the Welcome Wench, looking about with a keen eye. He pauses for a moment to clear the dust from his travelling clothes---well enough made, but not expensive, travelling clothes in a dark brown motif---before sizing up the common room. He notices the motley crew streaming in from one of the private rooms and cocks an eyebrow.

The stranger thinks to himself, absently stroking his redish goatee. _Hmm... unusual, a group that size. Trouble brews and they search for it, mayhaps? This bears closer inspection._ Noticing them saddling up to the bar, he moves alongsides; near enough to hear but not be intrusive.

"Barkeep! Something light to parch the thirst, if you please." Once something is in his hands, he raises it to new assemblage. "Morning, hunters. Fortune you find what you seek."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2005)

*Eglath*

Eglath claps both the bard and the priest on the back with a massive hand. "I'm glad we can put that behind us. Now let's toast to each other with the fine local ale and all be friends."


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 5, 2005)

As everybody gathers at the bar of the Welcome Wench, for a round of Hommlet Golden Ale, Chatirlon leaves his seat and moves to the bar area around the assembled party.

"So fellow travlers any news you learned that a 'ole treasure seeker might be interested in?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2005)

The red-headed stranger focuses his keen gaze on the party and the man who just joined them, eying them over his drink. The gaze is intense; the man, just standing there, radiates presence. He makes no pretense of his interest in what they have to say.

[SBLOCK=OCC]Vardin is taking his time on some visual Spot and Sense Motive checks to size up what the group is about, who they are, etc. He is not threatening, just obviously curious.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## nonamazing (Nov 5, 2005)

Erimel smiles.  _Humans!_  He looks back and forth at the red-haired stranger and the well-dressed Chatirlon.  If Eglath's warm remarks had brought a sense of calm to the group, then the appearance of these two men has suddenly made everyone quiet and nervous again.

"This group has not assembled to seek treasure...or rather, let us say we seek a treasure greater than a material one: peace."  Erimel carefully judges both men's reaction before adding, "But what is it that brings you to Hommlet, strangers?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2005)

The stranger nods towards the elf, a smile touching his thin lips. Like everything, the smile is fervent. "I am Vardrin, a seeker... but not of riches. Nor glory. Those are but means to an end. I seek to find where the dark things hide and destroy them...utterly." He glances at the group, who seem well equipped to seek out trouble. "As I said earlier, you seem to be hunters, perhaps hunting after the same things. This place is well known for its brushes with such taint. If you do hunt..."---his eyes light up for the last bit---"then I would hunt with you, if you would have me."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2005)

*Eglath*

The big man is troubled by Chatirlon, but attempts to cover it. He addresses the latest arrival in Hommlet. "Perhaps you give us too much credit good sir. We are but new met ourselves, and have already been warned by the local athority to be on our best behavior. Please join us for a mug of this Hommlet Golden Ale."  He extends a massive hand to the newcomer. "Eglath, pleased to meet you."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2005)

Vardrin cocks an eyebrow at the trouble comment, but easily gives his hand to the large man. The handshake is firm, but if that is the strongest grip he has, he won't be winning any arm wrestling contests soon. "Well met, Elgath, son of the mountains." He looks over the goliath's companions. "I would gladly share in the drink with you rabble-rousers." You can tell he means the comment in jest. "Perhaps you can introduce me to your compansions?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"Of course, Vardrin, the seeker, my companions are Elmo, the local law I mentioned. This is Ascalante, a Bard. The dwarf, Rurik, follower of Heronious. On the other side is Laumus. The most noble elf is Erimel. That is Baran of Rao."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2005)

Vardrin raises his cup to each as they are mentioned. As he did so, he thought to himself, _That other they did not mention. Perhaps there is something they do not wish to say. I should catch them when they are alone; I know hunters when I see them._ 

"Greetings to all of you, and respects to your fine town, Sir Elmo." Holding up the offered ale, he tips it in their direction. "Thank you for compansionship. I look forward to seeing more of you while I am in town." He then looks over to the well-dressed stranger that so far has been left out. "And you, my well-dressed friend. By your own admission, you are also well travelled. Any news of dark deeds or strange happenstance you wish to share?"

[SBLOCK=OCC]Vardrin, though not formally trained, does love to butter people up. He's attempting a Diplomacy check to get the man to open up (Vardrin has not heard Elmo's warning, remember); without any situational modifiers, I rolled a 16.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Castigator (Nov 7, 2005)

"Well met Vardin, and greetings to you aswell, Chatirlon" Ascalante picks up his ale to join the toasts. 

"But I fear that we'll have to dissapoint the both of you. News or solid information is perhaps the only thing we do not have at this moment." 
carefully wiping the foam from his mustache, Ascalane assesses both Vardin and Chatirlon with his clear blue eyes. A stare that you might think more fitting for a Warrior than a Musician. 

"Only the barest rumors of trouble and strife have reached us. And in a village with an history like Hommlett, such rumors might well be nothing more than lingering tales of days long past or it could well be the signs of..." 
the elderly Bard pauses, taking another large swig if ale, he continues with a wink 
"Well, I'm sure that neither of you lack the imagination for what could be.."   

Turning to Chatirlon, Ascalante inquires. 
"Well, but you Sir seem to be in town longer than any of us. So perhaps you could help us collect some of that precious information, for example about old Moathouse that is said to have been a breeding ground for dark and evil things in former days?"

[SBLOCK=OCC]Ascalante is of course suspicious of Chatrilon after Captain Elmo's warning, but tries not to show it (Bluff for a total of 17). At the same time he tries to figure out what his motives are (Sense Motive for a much less impressive total of 9).

Giving people in general the benefit of a doubt and letting them make their own impression, instead of relying on second opinions, I don't think Ascalante will use *Sense Evil* or some such unless one of the new arrivals (or anyone) does provide a reason for such an inquisition.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 8, 2005)

Elmo lifts his mug to the party and belts out a toast, "To Hommlet and our new friends in town." With that Elmo takes a big drink from his mug. 


Chatilron sizes up Ascalante and Elgin and replies to them, "Ohh no need to trouble ye self with that old moathouse, I have allready been there not but a ten day ago. Nothing there lads, you may as well stick yer noses else where." Chatilron finishes with a big smile.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2005)

Looking intently at Chatilron, Vardrin breaks in, "And you would suggest, then? If you have been here that long, you must have dark foes to pursue?"

[SBLOCK=OCC]Vardrin suspects something is off by his glib response, and attempts a Sense Motive. However, Vardrin must have not been paying attention---a roll of a 1 would do that. However, he is still hoping that his previous attempt at Diplomacy is opening the man up.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well friend no need to get accusitory,"says Chatilron, as he replys to Vardrin. "Just trying to help you lads out and not waste your time with that old abandoned moathouse."

occ: Stonegod, Chatilron does seem a bit more friendly than he previously was.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath raises his glass and drinks deeply to Elmo's toast. He continues to watch the events unfolding with Chatilron, but does not comment as yet.


----------



## Castigator (Nov 10, 2005)

"You've actually traveled to the Moathouse, Chatrilon?" Ascalante looks up from his empty mug.  

"I must admit that I was myself tempted to go there before I heard of the trouble once more afoot in Hommlett... " the Bard pauses for a moment to fish a well-worn mandolin from his bags " .. an historical place like that would certainly lend itself for inspiration." 

With a sad smile, he plucks a single note from the old instrument. The old Bard seems honestly disappointed by Chatrilons account of the empty moathouse.

"It seems unsensible that evil hides out in the very same place it was found twice before.." he muses, playing another mournful note "..but I'm sure there would be hints and traces of the older threats and heroics to be found in a place like that, or not?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 10, 2005)

Vardrin nods at Ascalante's words. To Chatrilon, he puts up his hands to molify him. "You mistook my words, my friend. I only wished to know what glory you hunt in this town. Apparently you have been here sometime, and must be searching for something?"


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 11, 2005)

"Me? no, I search for nothing in particular, I just seek fortune,"replys Chatilron innocently.


----------



## nonamazing (Nov 13, 2005)

Erimel smiles warmly at Chatilron and bows slightly.  "I am sure that we would wish you nothing but the best of luck in the pursuit of your goals, sir Chatliron.  But I am afraid that we can be of little direct help--we have heard of nothing that might be of use to you."

Erimel then stands up, dropping a few coins onto the table as he does so.  "I suddenly feel the need for a bit of fresh air.  I will be waiting just outside when you are all ready."


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 15, 2005)

occ: see my post in the occ thread.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath drains his mug also leaving a few coins and gathers his bag and axe. He makes his way out without a word or backward glance.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 15, 2005)

Vardrin finishes his drinks, nods to Chatilron and Elmo, and parts with a "be seeing you." He'll than attempt to slip out the back unnoticed in order to catch the leaving party. _No reason to give Chatilron any reason to suspect my curiosity about this group._ He will then attempt to accompany them on their investigations about town.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 17, 2005)

Elmo follows the party to the outside of Inn and adresses the party, "So you will be searching out the moathouse, my gut feeling is that there is nothing there other than some stray animals, however that place does have a reputation for harboring evil, please report to me anything unsual."

With that Elmo turns around to walk back into the Inn, then stops and turns around,"Oh yeah and be carefull and good luck."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath turns to his companions, "I've heard about this 'moathouse', but who among us knows how to get there?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 19, 2005)

Vardrin makes his way around the building to where the others are gathering. He casually walks up to them as the goliath is speaking. "Myself, I do not, having only recently arrived. However, I assume a local sage could guide the way. Indeed, they may have maps of the old ruin that could be of use to those who wish to plumb its depths." He looks to them all, especially those who have not spoken up yet. "You have no quarrel with me assisting your hunt?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"I have no problem with your joining up."


----------



## Castigator (Nov 19, 2005)

"A Sage?" Ascalante appears genuinely surprised "In a small town like this?" 

"But I guess Homlett's history has by far outgrown it's size as a town, and there might by some historian here to research the village's haunted past." 

Looking around the main street, the blond Bard carefully studies² the townsfolk wandering by. 
"But if this moathouse was indeed a site of the evil that has breed near here twice before, than I'd assume that it wouldn't be too difficult to find. If there is no sage, we might try a local temple or shrine. Someone there would surely be familiar with the darker events connected to this place."



[SBLOCK=OCC²]What time of day do we have? 
What's the weather?
What season?
How many people are about?
Do they look worried? happy? contend? afraid?
Are there guards about?
etc..
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 19, 2005)

OCC info:

The weather and date:

1st of Planting, 591 CY (The Month of Planting = April)
Weather; High 71, Low 56, Clear Skies, Sunrise 5:52, Sunset 6:11 

Current time: around 7:00am

There are people in the streets going about the errands, farmers going to the fields and loggers going out to cut wood, etc. 

No guards to speak of, it is a fairly small town. Only a militia, and the guards that are at Lord Burne's tower, but they do not patrol the town. Basicly Elmo keeps the peace.

There is a Sage in town and his home is located across town.


----------



## nonamazing (Nov 20, 2005)

Erimel breathes in the cool early morning air and watches the townsfolk as they amble about occupied with their errands.  _How peaceful_, he thinks.

"I suggest that we get started as quickly as possible, my friends, while the day is still young.  By all accounts, the moathouse cannot be terribly far from Hommlet.  With luck, our investigations will be over by night's fall."  Ermiel frowns slightly as he glances at Elmo's retreating back.  "To be honest, I do hope there is nothing of consequence to find there--these poor folk have suffered enough from evil's sting."

"I have heard that a simple sage makes his home toward the far side of town," Erimel points off into the distance,  "and I suspect we may find a map of the area there."  With that, Erimel begins walking quickly toward the sage's home, keeping a surprisingly quick pace.  The slender elf's supple boots seem to barely touch the ground, and he moves in nearly complete silence.

Once Erimel reaches the sage's house, he pauses for a moment and waits for the others to catch up.  As they do, he steps forward, knocks softly on the cabin's wooden door, and then takes a few steps back to stand with the group.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath nods, "A visit to the sage couldn't hurt. Anything to make our job easier."  He strides along with the others.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 20, 2005)

You walk to the far side of town of where one of the locals outside the Wench has givin you directions to the only sage in town, one: Todariche Nem. The sage's house is a ramshackle building, looking as if it has been added on a few times. The yard is unkept and the fence around the house is in poor repair. Outside of the front door hangs a sign that says: Todariche Nem, Sage.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*Eglath*

Eglath looks at the condition of the place and comments, "Let's hope mind is sharper than his grass cutter."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 21, 2005)

Vardrin waits a few moments for someone to answer the door after the elf's knock. Not seeing any forthcoming (or just too impatient to wait), he strides up and knocks significantly louder. Then, in a large voice, he calls, "Good Morning, Master Sage! You have custom!"


----------



## Castigator (Nov 21, 2005)

Ascalante trails along after the rest of the group, enjoying the fresh morning breeze and the lively hustle and bustle of the waking town.

"This Hommlett certainly doesn't resemble the fierce outpost of valor, belaguered by the forces of Darkness the way it is told in tavern gossip...." he muses quietly, stroking his greying mustache. "... if it would, those florid songs might actually hold a clue on where to find this moathouse."


[SBLOCk=OOC Question]
Can you use Bardic Knowledge to find locations, such as this moathouse? 
Just wanna know for the heck of it. It's my first Bard after all.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 23, 2005)

After waiting a few moments after knocking, you hear a raspy voice yell out from behind the door,"Who is that rapping upon my door, I was busy with a snore."


occ: Sure you can use a Bardic Lore roll, to know how to get the moathose, dc15.


----------



## Castigator (Nov 23, 2005)

"Well, it certainly wasn't the contemplation of history and ancient lore that kept him from looking after his gard" 
Ascalante jokes under his breath as he approaches the rest of the gathered adventurers by the front door.

"A fair morning to you aswell Todariche Nem.." the elderly Bard answers the Sage a bit louder "..and may the good gods bless you with fortune on this bright new day. We're simply travelers who would like to consult your wisdom on a few things concerning these lands." 

While waiting for a response from the inside, Ascalante adds again in a low murmur 
"...because most of the wild tales from here are simply too abstruse to be of any help²"

[SBLOCK=OOC²]
Bardic Knowledge only 13
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 24, 2005)

The old door opens slightly with a creep and a groan, a odd looking youg fellow with desheveld hair peeks out from beyond the door.

"Haa it must be me you seek, my words ar not for the meek."

Then with a pause, he adds, "Please come in hither, for you start to quiver."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Grinning at the young man Eglath says to his companions, "Now we know he didn't answer the door on time, because he had to think up a rhyme."  Striding forward and addressing the young man he adds "please kind sir don't grouse, we come to ask about the moathouse." Eglath is practically beaming finding this game to his liking.


----------



## Castigator (Nov 25, 2005)

With an overplayed groan, Ascalante enters the small hut after the rhyming Goliath - his eyes betraying the old Bards glee at playing along with the two. 

"Our huge, grey friend came right to the matter  
The moathouse we must find - the sooner the better
And since the tales of this foul place are truly obscure
We've come here, knowing you would help us for sure."​


----------



## stonegod (Nov 25, 2005)

Vardin rolls his eyes, but keeps his mouth shut. Instead, he intently looks around the room, trying to get a measure of the man they are dealing with.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 27, 2005)

"Ahh the moathouse you seek, beware 'tis not for the meek."

Todariche, then with a smile upon his face, ""The trail starts near the lord's keep, it will lead ye to the abandoned keep."

Todariche jumps with delight with his rhyme!


----------



## Castigator (Nov 28, 2005)

Ascalante nods gratefully at the information presented by Todariche. 

"This will certainly help us find the way.
and keep us of from going far astray."​
Fixing the Sage with his crisp blue eyes, he tries to find the right tone for both a game of rhymes and a possibly lethal search for evil cultists. 

"Full of great, great evil is the moathous's history.  
So maybe you'd have more to share on this dark mystery.
If we're to find there darkness, breeding once again.
Our lifes may well depend on what information we can obtain."​


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"Indeed the bard is quite right, tell us how to best apply our might. By knowing some of the dangers we'll face, you give something on which our plans to base."


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 30, 2005)

Todariche, rubs his chin for a moment then reply's,
"Ahh yes, tools to bring, along on your fling."
Then adds, "But for me to say, I need some form of pay."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath glances down at his money pouch with something close to dispair on his face then glances around at his companions. After only a short pause he addresses the sage. "How much do you charge, our pouch is not large. Maybe we could do a trade, if that is the way the game is played. We plan to visit the moat house site you see, could we share what we find to reduce the fee?"


----------



## Castigator (Dec 1, 2005)

Ascalante takes a step back from Todariche, crossing his arms before his chest and taking a new measure of the Sage (Sense Motive = 16).

"I think there's been some misunderstanding." the Bard states quietly (and notably dropping the rhyming game) 
"We probe this moathouse for the safety of this community. So this is neither a looting expedition nor a business conversation and if the honorable sage Todariche Nem has nothing further to contribute the safety and wellbeing of this town, than I guess we're finished."

With that, Ascalante turns on the heel with a slightely exaggerated whirl of his cloak and heads for the door.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 2, 2005)

Todariche, looks down with a frown and kicks his boot at the floor, "Sorry all just having a bit of fun." 

"Yes the moathouse is a fightful place during the cult days, but now uninhabited except for the occasional wandering critter, however the place has always drawn lesser undead."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 2, 2005)

Vardrin's attention refocuses  on the sage, now that the game seems to be done. "That may be the case, but your man Elmo has his suspicions. We'd be interested in knowing if any cartographic records of the old place were kept from its many explorations."


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 3, 2005)

Erimel has been quietly listening to the conversation, lurking at the back of the group.  But at the mention of undead, he leans forward slightly.  "Is this true, noble sage?  The crippled old ruins have given rise to the angry dead?"

The lean elf frowns.  "This news worries me, my companions.  Such foes are not to be taken lightly."


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 3, 2005)

Todariche rubs his temples for a moment and shuts his eyes, "no I am afraid there is no map to speak of, at least Elmo has never spoke of it."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"Please tell me straight, have there been others of late, who's thirst for knowledge you've..."  Eglath pauses suddenly realizing that while he was working out his next rhyme the game had ceased and clears his throat, "I mean to ask have others come to inquire about the moat house or the temple recently, Chatrilon perhaps?" The gray tones of his face brighten with a slight pink hue.


----------



## Castigator (Dec 4, 2005)

Leaning in the doorway (and letting some fresh air breeze through the hut), Ascalante thoughtfully strokes his greying mustage.

"The walking dead are certainly foes to be feared." he murmurs, more to himself than the rest "But neither would shambling corpses travel the lands in dark cloaks and darker purposes. To root out some zombies, you'd need militiaman with torches and a priest mayhaps. But not foreigners on secret investigation. There's got to be something else afoot."


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 4, 2005)

"No vistors to the village has come asking for directions to the Moathouse, you are the first in quite some time. The Moathouse is rather easy to find truth be told,"comments Todariche.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"What else can you tell us? First how do we get there. Also, traps to avoid perhaps? Secret ways that you can reveal to us?"


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 7, 2005)

"No secret ways of note, just follow the old cart trail at the south of town. Also I know of no traps."


----------



## Castigator (Dec 7, 2005)

"Well, seems not worth the walk. If everyone around here knows where this moathouse lies and everyone around here agrees that it's devoid of anything interesting safe a few restless dead - who may well linger there because of the horrors they've suffered when the moathouse still was a place of evil - than why should we waste our time?" 
Ascalante asks from the doorframe
"This spoor sounds dead and cold, if ever there was anything to it."

"If we could find some of those cloaked travelers.. or maybe talk with the militiaman who drove of the hobgoblins, we might have better luck."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath considers Ascalante's coments a moment and then asks a question. "So tell us Todariche, how long has it been since you visited this infamous moathouse?"


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 9, 2005)

"As the gods as my witness, I have never been to that wretched place, I am but a simple sage. Elmo is the only person I know who has been there."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2005)

*Eglath Human Fighter*

Eglath turns to Ascalante, "It seems that Elmo, who has actaully been there, thinks another look at the place is worthwhile. That is good enough for me."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 10, 2005)

Vardrin stroke's his goatee thoughfully. "Possible undead, no known current activities, but odd figures reported recently. I think checking the moathouse would not hurt anything; in the worse-case senario, we would have a map to sell to our erstwhile sage for any further inquiries." He looks to the bard and the rest. "Best to rule-out one possibility. Any disagreement? Any other business with the sage?"


----------



## Castigator (Dec 11, 2005)

"Well, why not? Might be useful to visit the place to liven up the old tales on this place if nothing else. And I'd certainly wouldn't mind to stretch my legs a bit."

With a noncommittal shrug, Ascalante heads out the door.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"Thank you for your time Todariche, if you've nothing further that might help us then we'll be on our way." He looks expectantly at the man.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 11, 2005)

"Ahh yes indeed have a good journey...please be carefull. Also if you find anything of intrest in the moathouse I may be intrested in purcahsing it. 

occ: Okay then I assume everybody wants to go to the moathouse, also if you need to purchase anything let me know. If you need to buy something we won't RP it, just to get things moving along.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath fighter*

Eglath joins his fellows outside. "Shall we begin our exploration?"


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 14, 2005)

occ: Okay I assume nobody wants to buy anything before going to the Moathouse, so tomorrow, I will do the first of the Moathouse posts.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 14, 2005)

occ: Just doing a double check on the ICC thread to see if everyone is here (since we got few responses on the OCC thread before going to the sage). Scotley, Castigator, and myself I am sure of. nonamazing has posted recently and was seen today, so I assume they are around. Haven't heard form Terraism since November (and they haven't been seen since then), and no word from Dim_Darklight/Rurik for longer (though EnWorld has seen them). A bit disconcerting on Dim_Darklight/Rurik since they specifically wanted to talk to the sage.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 17, 2005)

occ: hey all sorry for my lack of posting, last week of school got a bit busy. I'm done for the semsester now...tomorrow I will jump back in.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 19, 2005)

As it grows late in the afternoon, you reach the old moathouse. The journey there had been rather uneventfull, just a few animals spotted in the woods. No signs of filthy undead or meanicing black garbed cultists to be seen. The moathouse itself is partial ruin, slowly sinking into the marshy moor in which it stands. The front gates lie twisted and ruined.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 19, 2005)

occ: well the map of the area was to big to attach.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

The big Goliath pauses briefly to look at the sturcture. Then Eglath strides toward the gates, clanking slowly forward in his heavy armor the glowing pole axe in his hands. "No use gawking about, let's explore the inside."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 21, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> occ: well the map of the area was to big to attach.




OCC: Need some webspace to put it up? I have some I can spare.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 21, 2005)

Vardrin takes a look around, peering intently into every shadow. Though carrying a long spear strapped to his back, he makes no immediate move to remove it. "Might be best to look around the grounds, look for any signs of recent vistations, while it is still light. Building will still be there in a bit, and no reason to be surprised."

occ: Assuming no objections, he'll start taking 20 on Search checks to find tracks. Can't follow them, but he'll be able to see them.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2005)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath shrugs and begins to scan the surrounding for trouble while Vardrin looks for tracks.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 21, 2005)

The Drawbridge:
The path leads to a rotten, slightly bowed drawbridge that crosses the water. Four new planks lie atop the rotted wood.

Vardin, you can clearly see tracks upon the path leading to the moathouse gate, however you don't know what made them or how old they are.

occ: Stonegod thanks for the offer but we I don't think it wiil be of much use in the long run. The inside maps should be a lot smaller, so they should not be a problem.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 21, 2005)

occ: Calling Castigor and Nonamazing, you guys still in this?


----------



## Castigator (Dec 22, 2005)

"This place has defenitly gone to rack and ruin!" Ascalante notes merrily while fumbling with the straps of a little wooden buckler, painted with even gaudier colours than his ministrel-clothes.  

And more soft-spoken, barely audible, the elderly bard adds "I guess it's time now to see if evil still lingers here from days gone by." as he briefly closes his eyes and touches his forehead with his gloved swordhand.









OOC: 
Using _Detect Evil _for what it's worth. 
Oh.. and yes I'm still here, but nothing happend for so long here that I grew kinda lazy with checking the tread, sorry.​


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2005)

Vardin crouches down for a moment near the the path, eyes something for a bit, and looks up. "Something's been here. Can't be sure when, or what, but I doubt its from the last time this place was storied about." He stands, straightening his clothes. "So, we have a decent chance of having company. Shall we pass the threshold?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2005)

*Eglath*

"Yes, let's enter. It was kind of someone to reinforce the bridge for us. I'd have been even more uncertain about getting my weight across without those new boards."


----------



## Castigator (Dec 23, 2005)

OOC:

Could we wait a bit longer before we move on? This is just not working ... for a good week there's nothing going on in this thread, than from the 19th to the 21st there's a flurry of activity so that I get called out missing and than, once I pick up and post.. I'm again waiting 2 days on some response from Dragoon.  
For all I know I'm still at my first action after the scene opened while Vardin and Elgath are on their 3rd or so, having half explored the surroundings already.

I don't really care if we play this game fast or slow.. but at least let's try to agree on one steady pace we all adhere to yeah?


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 26, 2005)

occ: Sorry I didn't post the last couple of days, things get kinda hetic around this time of year, however I need to be better about telling people on here about that   . The way I was trying to post was let everybody post then I would post, so that is I waited for a while at times. Not really sure what to do to keep the pace, I haven't done a lot of PbP. I would like to keep going, any ideas?


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 28, 2005)

occ: So does anybody want to keep going or do we stop?


----------



## stonegod (Dec 28, 2005)

Vardrin looks chagrined at not having noticed the new planks earlier. "Err, well-then, that supports the idea that someone was here, doesn't it?" He straightens up and looks at the bard. "Any sign of recent evil passing this way?"

occ: You can find my thoughts on the pacing, etc. on the OCC thread.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2005)

OOC: Keep going!


----------

